# The Predator: Neue Schauspieler und ungewöhnliche Story-Details



## Darkmoon76 (26. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Predator: Neue Schauspieler und ungewöhnliche Story-Details* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Predator: Neue Schauspieler und ungewöhnliche Story-Details


----------



## cooper79 (26. Januar 2017)

ein predator-film mit °humor°? omg fail


----------



## GremlinGizmo (27. Januar 2017)

@COOPER79

Also AvP 1 & 2 waren auch zum lachen, von daher......


----------



## Van83 (27. Januar 2017)

Früher waren es noch Liebeszenen die teilweise in Actionfilmen eingebaut wurden, heute sind es vermehrt Teenies.  
Ist mir persönlich zu dämlich, wenn ich mir das so durchlese. Da fehlt dem Jungen nur noch eine Blitznarbe auf der Stirn.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2017)

Echt jetzt, ein Zehnjähriger als Hauptrolle!? Predator als Kinderfilm, hmm das wird sowas von floppen, so gut können die gar nicht schreiben und drehen, dass das kein grandioser Reinfall wird.


----------



## Xerzx (27. Januar 2017)

jup....


----------



## Dango (27. Januar 2017)

Das klingt viel zu langweilig um Wahr zu sein


----------



## Feuerwalze (27. Januar 2017)

GremlinGizmo schrieb:


> @COOPER79
> 
> Also AvP 1 & 2 waren auch zum lachen, von daher......



Der 2.  war eher zum heulen so schlecht war der!


----------



## GremlinGizmo (29. Januar 2017)

Wo du Recht hast


----------

